# Long Beach / Orange county seeking players



## Blind Hero (Mar 6, 2005)

We have a game going every Tuesday in Westminster, right between Orange and Long Beach.  We're a little slim on players and looking for people who want to game and have a good time.  We meet every Tuesday around 6 or so.  Right now we're playing Castles and Crusades as a sort of pick up game until we can find some more players.  Looking forward to playing Ebberon or Arcana Evolved in the near future.

So if your in the area and need a game on Tuesday, let me know!


----------



## Blind Hero (Mar 8, 2005)

We're still looking for some more players on Tuesday nights.  If you're interested please post or PM me.


----------

